# Snow in Spain



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Just been watching TVE news. 21 provinces on alert for snowfalls, including Madrid & Alicante.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Even Barcelona!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Plenty of rain/thunder/hail here in Benicarlo. Big puddles all over the site.

Andy


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

I think someone is having a laugh! After the OP I checked today's temps (Barcelona) and sure enough there is a snow advisory but it is 12 degrees with the next 5 days forecast from about 12 - 16. I also checked Benicassim which also has a snow advisory and their forecasted temps for the week range from 20 -24 degrees. Hmm.
There is a slight nip in the air today compared with the last few days so we shall see.
Sal


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

eddied said:


> Just been watching TVE news. 21 provinces on alert for snowfalls, including Madrid & Alicante.
> saluti,
> eddied


eddied,

It is Normal for Snow to fall in Madrid, happens to be one of the harshest places in Europe. Far too hot in Summer and buddy cold in the winter. Usually you will find ques of Snowploughs waiting in the wings along the roadside from October to March/April.

Hence the reason the "Madrilenos" try to escape it all year.

TM


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Sitges has had snow 3 out of last 10 years and where i have a farm house 650 metres up in the hills behind Penedes we get it virtually every winter.

Had a pipe burst last year!

Spain has a high central plateau, very cold in winter, and skiing in the Sierra Nevada and in the Pyrenees. There are about 7 provinces which go into the Pyrenees with ski resorts plus Val d'Aran and of course Andorra


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Looking out my front window at Las Montes de Malaga and they are covered in snow after heavy snowfall last night. Overnight temperature +1 and currently 11.5C. LOL....... Costa del Snow, life is hell in Spain !!!


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

[quote

It is Normal for Snow to fall in Madrid, happens to be one of the harshest places in Europe. Far too hot in Summer and buddy cold in the winter. Usually you will find ques of Snowploughs waiting in the wings along the roadside from October to March/April.[/quote]

I can vouch for that. A few years ago we counted five snowploughs just waiting at the roadside approaching Madrid and thought it strange. At our campsite (El Estorial) we thought that the receptionist was asking for change but in fact was asking if we had chains! - the next morning we were up to our hubcaps in the white stuff and were not allowed to drive on the main roads through lack of snowchains.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Its wets and bl**din cold here in Valencia too.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Arrived on site at Riaza 2 hours ago in snow flurries & lying snow. North of Madrid, the A1 has reasonably heavy snow drifts and often cloud/fog, but it's clear. Quite different to warm & sunny Malaga! Refreshing though after 3 weeks of hot in Maroc.

Dougie.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I left at the right time then, 6 weeks and only two days of no sun. Even brought it back with me today :lol: :lol: 

peedee


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

la la,la la la,la,la,la, can't read, can't hear you, la la la la......at Odissea meet 4th April....La la la, gone deaf and blind, fingers in ears.......

Ken :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

You can keep your smow - here we have had days of glorious sunshine, and more to come according to the forecasts. Murphy's law says we're off to the UK for two weeks from Sunday, and the temperatures there are much lower than here.

We're already looking forward to getting back to the glorious Limousin, and no we have no plans to travel to over-cold or over-hot Spain, thank you!!!

Seriously, it may not be perfect here, where is (?), but it is a beautiful area and we just enjoy rural France. Had a look at Spain before settling here and thats why we're here.

Di


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

dragonfly said:


> You can keep your smow - here we have had days of glorious sunshine, and more to come according to the forecasts. Murphy's law says we're off to the UK for two weeks from Sunday, and the temperatures there are much lower than here.
> 
> but it is a beautiful area and we just enjoy rural France.


I'm about 100km north of you and yup, we've had some lovely weather but it has been damn cold in the mornings here  looking forward to the next week (might be our first journey out in the van next weekend) and have to agree, we are in a beautiful part of France 

What's the fayre like in July ? the kids keep asking to go but i'm a bit worried their too young and will get lost in the crowds 3 + 6.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Methinks you must all be in the wrong part of Spain.

We have had a glorious couple of weeks here at Conil, up in the high 20's. It has admittedly cooled a little the last two days, but not bad.

Many of the Brits have been coming here for years, and they tell me the weather is the best they can remember.

So even it goes downhill from now we can't complain-got the tan now.

Hope it gets warmer for the rest of you.

Paul


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

me0wp00 said:


> dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> > You can keep your smow - here we have had days of glorious sunshine, and more to come according to the forecasts. Murphy's law says we're off to the UK for two weeks from Sunday, and the temperatures there are much lower than here.
> ...


The fair in Oradour sur Vayres is great, and you need have no worries about the children, as it is spread throughout the centre of the village, though apart from the fireworks on the last night we'd advise going earlier than late at night - its open for much of the day. Plenty to see, with oompah bands on the streets, carnival procession on Sunday afternoon and so on. Rides for the children and other usual fair attractions, food stalls and the like.

It is always the last weekend in July, this year the very end of the month. Hope this helps - if you would like more info reply or PM us.

Bob and Di


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

oldenstar said:


> Many of the Brits have been coming here for years, and they tell me the weather is the best they can remember.
> 
> Paul


Spoke to some expats living in the Javea area and its been the best winter they have had and they had been there 11 years!

It can only go downhill with the wettest time of the year being March/April.

peedee


----------

